# Hi! My name is Amy, And I'm an addict.



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 21, 2006)

*Hi! My name is Amy, And I'm an addict.


"Hi Amy"








Just wanted to say hey to all the Spectra girls!

 8) And if your bored come and check out my Myspace M.A.C. group M.A.C Maniac! 

One of the greatest groups eva formed on Myspace!  8) 


http://groups.myspace.com/MACMANIAC

Love, Amy*​*


----------



## user2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi Amy!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to the AM, the Anonymous MACaholics!


----------



## Isis (Jan 21, 2006)

At least none of us are in denial here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hi!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 22, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 22, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, you've come to the right place.


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 23, 2006)

*Hey guys!!!

Thanx for the great welcome. And yes... at least im not in denial...but i am broke!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I loooove Spectra! I'm starting to get addicted to it just like im addicted to myspace... and trust me, thats a good thing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## user3 (Jan 23, 2006)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 26, 2006)

hi and welcome!


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanx Guys!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 24, 2006)

lol amy you are such a nut


----------



## Wattage (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are in good company here!!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Amy!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Welcome to Specktra!


----------

